
Google is magic. - armored
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/googles-2010-us-economic-impact.html
======
CWuestefeld
I'm not sure how this meshes with some of the claims of Tyler Cowen's _The
Great Stagnation_ [1]. He says that, although the web is an innovation that
makes us greatly happier, it does it so efficiently that far, far fewer people
need to be employed for the benefits to be reaped.

So here we are with Google's work force of 20,000 delivering $64Bn of value.
That's great, but on the other hand, that's a lot of traditional jobs that
don't need to exist (for those that think "full employment" is the most
important thing)

On the other hand, anything that can pump so much value into the economy has
to be a good thing. That value would, I assume, multiply into much greater
benefits in ripples through the economy.

[1] <http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2011/01/growth_2>

